# موضوع جميل جدا عن البوليمرات ......



## مهندس المحبة (19 مارس 2009)

لا شك أن الانتشار الواسع في استخدام اللدائن أو ما يسمى بالبوليمرات أحدث نقلة نوعية في عصرنا الحاضر وجعله يتميز عن العصور الأخرى التي مر بها الإنسان منذ نشأته الأولى , إن سيطرة هذه المواد و دخولها جميع مجالات الحياة يجعلنا نتذكر مراحل الزمن المختلفة التي مر بها الإنسان. 

لقد مر الانسان بعصور مختلفة بداية بالعصر الحجرى وسمى بذلك لان الحجارة كانت المادة المتوفرة للانسان للحصول على جميع ادواته واغراضه ثم انتقل الانسان الى العصر الحديدى تلك الفترة التي بدأ فيها الإنسان يستعمل الحديد في حياته اليومية. 

و الآن و نحن نعيش حضارة العصر بكافة أبعادها وتسهيلاتها عليك وعلينا ان نستعد لدخول عصر جديد فالكيميائيون قد بدأوها مرة ثانية وأحدثوا ثورة في مجال صناعة المتبلمرات ، وعليه فإن علينا هذه المرة ونحن على وشك الدخول إلى عصر المتبلمرات أن نستعد لما بدأنا بالفعل نعايش بوادره . 

و من الملامح الظاهرة لذلك العصر ان قميصك مصنوع من البولي استر وحقيبة الملابس مصنوعة من البولي فينيل وزجاجة اللبن مصنوعة من البولي ايثيلين، كما أننا نسير وننام على سجاجيد مصنوعة من البولي بروبيلين ونجلس على أثاث مصنوع من البولي استيرين وسيارتنا تسير على إطارات مصنوعة من البولي ايزوبروبين، ناهيك عن أجهزة الكمبيوتر التي تتغذى باسطوانات مصنوعة من البولي أسيتات الفينيل المرنة، وما ذكر مجرد أمثلة بسيطة لما نتعامل معه في حياتنا اليومية من المتبلمرات، وما خفي واستخدم في الأمور الأخرى أكثر وأعظم. 

و قد ازداد إنتاج المتبلمرات خلال العقود الأربعة الماضية بصورة كبيرة جداً فقد تضاعف إنتاج المتبلمرات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وحدها خلال الأربعين سنة الماضية بأكثر من مائة ضعف وفاق حجم انتاجها من المواد المتبلمرة منذعام 1980م حجم ما تنتجه من الحديد. 

و مما يدل على اكتساح البوليمرات للتقدم فى هذا العصر أنها تستطيع منافسة الحديد . فالحديث يدور الآن حول سيارة مصنوعة بالكامل من البلاستيك، وأنا وأنت نستخدم ونسافر على طائرات تجارية بها أجزاء كبيرة من الهيكل مصنوعة من المتبلمرات المتراكبة أحدها هو بولي (ترنثال أميدالبارافينيلين) وهذا البوليمر له قوة شد أعلى قليلاً من الحديد , إن هذا المتبلمر على الرغم من اسمه الصعب والثقيل له نسبة قوة إلى وزن تفوق الحديد ستة أضعاف ولكي نفهم هذه الميزة ونقدرها يجب أن نعلم أن خفض رطل واحد من وزن هيكل الطائرة يقلل من وزنها عند الإقلاع عشرة أرطال، وعليك أن تحسب التكاليف الأخرى التي يمكن توفيرها عندما يخفض وزن الهيكل عشرات الأرطال .

و لصعوبة التعامل مع الاسم العلمي لهذا البوليمر فقد أطلق عليه اسم تجاري أسهل وهو كفلار Levlar وهو الان يستخدم في صناعة أجزاء الذيل لأضخم الطائرات التجارية، ليس هذا فحسب بل إنه الآن يستخدم في صناعة الدروع الواقية من الرصاص أيضاً. والآن دعنا نعود إلى تلك السيارة المصنوعة بالكامل من البلاستيك ونقول بالطبع إن خفض الوزن هو أساس اللعبة في محاولة بناء سيارة اقتصادية في استهلاك الوقود وأقل تكلفة كما أن ذلك يساعد على التخلص من مشكلة التآكل. ومن الجدير بالذكر أن ذلك لا يقتصرعلى هيكل السيارة فقط بل يتعداه إلى أجزاء رئيسية من محركاتها مثل محور التحويل فهو مصنع من المتبلمرات المقواة بألياف صلبة كما أن هناك متراكبات مشابهة تستخدم في صناعة يايات ومفصلات الأبواب , و لا أبالغ إذا قلت إن السيارات الأمريكية تحتوي على أكثر من خمسمائة رطل من المتبلمرات (بلاستيك) بما في ذلك الدهانات واللواصق والاطارات والمشحمات والمفروشات، فما بالك بالسيارة اليابانية وغيرها!. 

فليس هناك شئ من أدوات الاستخدام إلا ودخلت المتبلمرات في صناعته حتى الخيام المقاومة للاحتراق والتي هي عبارة عن متبلمرات ذات فاعلية عالية في مقاومة الحريق و دخلت المتبلمرات الآن في صناعة البناء مثل هياكل الجسور و واجهات المباني والتكسيات الداخلية للمنازل وأسقفها والأبواب والنوافذ وفي بناء الملاعب الرياضية والمكاتب والكراسي و في صناعة التغليف وصناعة الدواء والأحذية وجميع أنواع الملابس والأثاث ناهيك عن المفروشات وأغلفةالأدوات الكهربائية وأدوات المطبخ وهياكل الأجهزة المنزلية ولعب الأطفال وأدوات الزينة والأكياس ذات الاستخدامات المختلفة وأرفف المكاتب والمطابخ وفي تعبئة المياه وصناعة الأنابيب... وحدث ولا حرج . 

إن التقدم الكبير في مجال الصناعات البتروكيمائية فتح الباب على مصراعيه في مجال صناعة البوليمرات وأحدث نقلة نوعية في انتاجها و استخدامها وبالتالي تسويقها وتصديرها كمنتجات نهائية ذات عوائد مجزية مقارنة بالمواد الأولية ، فالأبحاث ما زالت قائمة على قدم وساق وكل يوم تقدم لنا المختبرات. 

أليس هذا بحق هو بداية عصر المتبلمرات على أن المأخذ الرئيسي على استخدام المتبلمرات في شؤون الحياة المعاصرة هو قدرة تلك المركبات على البقاء مما سوف يشكل تهديداً أكيداً للبيئة ولذلك فإن عصر المتبلمرات يجب أن يكون مقروناً بأبحاث مكثفة عن كيفية التخلص من النفايات المترتبة على ذلك الاستخدام الواسع الانتشار، وعن إمكانية تدويرها .

و نحن هنا يجب أن يكون لنا استقلالنا العلمي ونقوم بأبحاثنا الخاصة على تلك المواد المستخدمة في الحياة اليومية من مأكل وملبس ومشرب ودراسة آثارها الجانبية والأخطار الصحية المترتبة على استعمالها ووضع المواصفات القياسية للمصنع منها والمستورد وإلزام البائع والمستورد بتلك المواصفات . 


لماذا كلمة بوليمر:

إن كلمة ( بوليمر) لاتينية الأصل وهي مركبة من مقطعين هما بولي( poly ) وتعني متعدد و مر (mer) وتعني جزء أو وحدة، لذلك (polymer) تعني متعدد الأجزاء أو متعدد الوحدات .
والآن تعد البوليمرات العضوية ذات أهمية بالغة في حياة الإنسان إذ تدخل في الوقت الحاضر في مكونات غذائه وكسائه ومسكنه ، فهو ينتفع من النشويات والسكريات والبر وتينات في الغذاء ويستخدم القطن والصوف والحرير وجلود الحيوانات في صنع الملابس كما يستفيد من الخشب في تشييد المسكن والأثاث ويستخدم المطاط والصمغ وغيرها من المواد التي لا تحصى في أغراض شتى.

وقد حلت بعض البوليمرات المحضرة صناعيا في الآونة الأخيرة مكان المواد الطبيعية وهذا ناتج عن التطور الهائل الذي حصل في الصناعات الكيماوية والقائمة على النفط ومشتقاته وهذه تتميز بصفات ميكانيكية جيدة كما تتميز برخص الثمن وتوفرها بشكل كبير وقد تم استخدامها في صناعة الأدوات المنزلية والصناعات الحربية و المدنية كالسيارات والطائرات والغواصات والأجهزة الكهربائية .

تعاريف أساسية :

البوليمر (( polymer
ويسمى في بعض الأحيان الجزيء العملاق (macromolecule) وهو جزيء لمركب كيميائي ويتمثل بوزن جزيئي عالي ( 10:10000مليون) والجزيء على شكل سلسلة حلقاتها عبارة عن جزيئات لمركب بسيط ترتبط مع بعضها البعض بروابط تساهمية (covalent bond ). 


المونمر (( Monomer

ويقصد بالمونمر مركب كيميائي بسيط ذو وزن جزيئي صغير و يتميز جزيء هذا المركب بتركيب خاص يمكنه التفاعل مع جزيء آخر من نوعه أو مع جزيء لمركب آخر و تحت ظروف مناسبة لتكوين سلسلة البوليمر .



- الوحدة التركيبية المتكررة ((structural repeating unit

تسمى الوحدة التركيبية او البنائية التي يتكرر وجودها على طول سلسلة البوليمر ب (ماكرو جزئ ( وهى اما متشابهة او مختلفة متكررة بشكل منتظم وتوضع صيغتها بين قوسين .

مثال:

لو ان ( A) هو الوحدة البنائية فان الماكرو جزئ يكون على النحو التالى (A-A-A-A-A-A-A--)

درجة البلمرة Degree of polymerization

يشار عادة إلى عدد الوحدات المتكررة Repeating Unit أوعدد الوحدات البنائية Structural Unit والتي هي في الواقع عدد المونمرات المتحدة في سلسلة واحدة ,يشار إليها بالمصطلح درجة البلمرة( (Degree Of Polymerization ويرمز لها بالرمز (Dp) أو( Xn) ولما كانت جزيئات البوليمر الواحد غير متساوية جميعا في درجة البلمرة ولذلك يعبر عن درجة البلمرة بمعدل درجة البلمرة 

مصادر البوليمر Polymer Sources

يمكن الحصول على البوليمرات من مصدرين أساسيين هما:-

1- البوليمرات الطبيعية Natural Polymers) ):

وهي مركبات مصدرها إما نباتي أو حيواني ،مثال ذلك الخشب والقطن والمطاط الطبيعي والأصماغ النباتية والصوف والجلود والشعر والوبر والحرير الطبيعي وجميعها مركبات بوليمرية طبيعية ضرورية لحياتنا اليومية ويمكن الحصول عليها من مصادر نباتية أو حيوانية ، ومن المواد الغذائية التي تعد بوليمرات طبيعية النشا والبروتينProtein ) ) و السليلوز ( Cellulose ) .

2-البوليمرات المحضرة Synthetic Polymer :

وهي المواد التي غزت الأسواق العالمية حديثا ومنها المواد البلاستيكية (Plastics) والمطاط (Rubber) والجلود الصناعية( (Synthetic Leather ) ) وأقمشة النايلون( Nylons) والبولي استر (Polyesters ) وبعض الاصباغ (dyes ) و الطلائات الواقية وغيرها . ومن هذا يتضح مدى أهمية هذا الحقل من حقول الكيمياء في خطط التنمية الصناعية وازدهار القطر صناعيا واقتصاديا وتدل الإحصائيات التي أجريت عام 1975م في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أن 75% من الكيميائيين يتعاملون مع البوليمرات بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة فما بالنا في عصرنا الحالي .


ففي الآونة الأخيرة أخذت صناعة البوليمرات تدخل حتى في عالم الإلكترونيات و بشكل كبير حتى دخلت في تصنيع مصادر الطاقة للأجهزة الإلكترونية المحمولة نظرا لخفة وزنها ولمواصفاتها الأخرى الحسنة 
وتعتبر المبلمرات الاصطناعية مبلمرات بسيطة نسبيا بالمقارنة مع المبلمرات الطبيعية وأقل في التكلفة .


وتنقسم المبلمرات أيضا تبعا لطريقة الاصطناع ،التركيب الكيميائي ،الخواص الطبيعية (الفيزيائية) ، أو الاستخدام التطبيقي . فمثلا تنقسم البوليمرات تبعا لطريقة الاستخدام إلى:-


1-اللاستمرات(Ellastomers ) وهي المبلمرات المطاطية مثل (Rubber) 
2-البلاستيك Plastics وهي المبلمرات الصلبة التي تندرج من مبلمرات لدنة (elastic) إلى شديدةالصلابة مثل البويات ومبلمرات البولي ايثلين .
3- الأنسجة الصناعية Synthetic Fibers الألياف الصناعية ،وهي مبلمرات تستخدم لصناعة الأنسجة المصنعة مثل البولي اميدات .


أهم طرق تقسيم المبلمرات هي تبعا لطريقة الاصطناع أي تبعا لنوع تفاعلات البلمرة والتي تنقسم إلى :


أولا / البلمرة بالإضافة (المتسلسلة) :


ويحضر بهذه الطريقة جميع البوليمرات ذات السلاسل الكربونية المستخدمو فى صناعات الكاوتشوك والمواد البلاستيكية والالياف الصناعية وتتم بمراحل ثلاث فى البداية تكوين المركز النشط ثم نمو السلسلة واخيرا قطع السلسلة .

كما تنقسم طرق البلمرة بالإضافة تبعا لنوع البادئ لتفاعلات الإضافة فهو إما أن يكون شق حر (Free radical) أو بادئ انيوني (أيون سالب) أو بادئ كاتيوني (أيون موجب)



ثانيا / البلمرة بالتكاثف :-

وهو تكاثف بين مركبين مختلفين كل منهما يحتوي مجموعتين فعالتين مع فقد ناتج ثانوي وتتم البلمرة بدون حافز بادئ.

*** وتنقسم المبلمرات الصناعية إلى خمسة أقسامتبعا لخواصها الفيزيائية وهي :

1-الثرمو بلاستيكات :

وهي المبلمرات الصناعية الصلبة التي تلين بارتفاع الحرارة ثم تعود لصلابتها بالتبريد دون تغير في تركيبها الكيميائي

1-الثرمو ستاتيكات :

وهي المبلمرات ذات القواطع العرضية والتي تعطي بتسخينها مبلمرات شديدة الصلابة (لا تلين بالتسخين كما في الثرموبلاستيكات( . 
وتستخدم في صناعة المواد اللاصقة وهي مثل البولي يوريثان ، ويوريا ولدائن ميلانين، ولدائن الفينول الإيبوكسي.

3-الملدنات :

وهي مواد عضوية صغيرة وتستخدم كملدنات للمبلمرات الصلبة مثلا البلاستيك لتعطها ليونة ومن أهمها ثنائي الكيل فيثالات .


4-الاستومير( المبلمرات المرنة )( Elastomers


وهي مواد هيدروكربونية غير مشبعة ذات أوزان جزيئية عالية وتتميز بأن لها القدرة على تحمل زيادة الطول تصل نسبتها من 500 إلى 100 % ومن ثم ترتد إلى شكلها ألأصلي بعد إزالة السبب وتنتج هذه المرونة من عملية ترابط شبكي بسيط بين السلاسل المكونة لها ومن أمثلتها المطاط .

5-الألياف الصناعية (  Fibers

وهي من أهم المبلمرات المستخدمة في الصناعة وتمتاز بمقاومة شديدة للتشوه وتتحمل إطالة صغيرة حوالي (10-50%) ولها قوة شد عالية لاحتوائها على مراكز قطبية أو هيدروجينية و تمتاز بضعف امتصاصها للرطوبة ولها درجة تبلور عالية نتيجة لوجود قوى ثانوية من أمثلة هذه الألياف بولي استر وبولي أميد وبولي بروبلين .

**خواص البوليمرات :

1- الوزن الجزيئي :


إن مركبات الجزيئات الضخمة لا توجد إلا في حالتين سائلة وصلبة لأن ضغط أبخرة المركبات ينقص بزيادة الوزن الجزيئي وقد يهبط هذا الضغط إلى الصفر قبل أن يصل الجزيء الضخم إلى قيمته المميزة .

2-الخواص الفيزيائية للبوليمرات Physical properties of polymers)

يمكن تصنيف البوليمرات من حيث حالتها الفيزيائية إلى متبلورة وغير متبلورة وهناك نوع ثالث بينهما هي المبلمرات شبه المتبلورة ونعني بالتبلور في البوليمرات تكوين تراكيب منتظمة ، ونادراً ما تتكون بلورا ت منفردة ذات أشكال هندسية ثابتة ، كما في المركبات العضوية البسيطة واللاعضوية .

أما البوليمرات غير المتبلورة )الزجاجية )فتكون سلاسل الجزيئات البوليمريه منتشرة بشكل غير منتظم . وتعد هذه الأنظمة سوائل من الناحية الفيزيائية وتسمى بالسوائل المتجمدة وكما الحال في الزجاج الاعتيادي فالتعريف الفيزيائي للمادة الصلبة الحقيقية هي التي تكون متبلورة أما غير المتبلورة تكون عادة شفافة كالزجاج وذات مرونة أكثر نسبياً من المتبلورة .
وتكون المناطق المتبلورة في البليمر منتظمة أما باقي السلاسل البوليمرية فتبقى موزعة بشكل اعتباطي وتكون في الحالة الزجاجية ، والنسبة بين المناطق المنتظمة المتبلورة وغير المنتظمة" الزجاجية"
تدعى بدرجة التبلور .

وتعتمد درجة التبلور على عدة عوامل منها طبيعة المجاميع الفعالة (المستبدلة ) الموجودة على السلسلة البوليمرية وحجمها ومدى قطبيتها ودرجة تفرع السلاسل والإنتظام الفراغي لها . وكل ما قلت درجة التفرع وكانت السلاسل متجانسة ومنتظمة كل ما زادت القدرة على التبلور والعكس بسبب ازدياد القوى البينية للجزيئات

أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم ........


----------



## الشاطر الأول (27 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووور على الموضوع الرائع ..........


----------



## ارهينيوس (27 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل فى انتظار المزيد والمزيد منك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 مارس 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز ومنور الموضوع .........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 مارس 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز ومنور الموضوع .........


----------



## karima34 (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع اخي الفاضل


----------



## العجمىى (9 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## saadqc (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم أنا عضو جديد وأرجو المساعدة في إستفساري
أنا سوف أدرس الدكتوراة في أمريكا في علم البوليمرات كيف هذا التخصص وحاجة سوق العمل له

أيضاً انا شرط علي المشرف أن أدرس مادة واذا جبت فيها بي بلس يقبلني فوراً ولكن أرسل لي أن اختار بين مادتين وأن اختار واحدة منهم ويكون طبعاً تسجيل المادة بعد 3 شهور ولكن سوف أطلع واذاكر فيها من الان حتى اجيب المعدل المطلوب أواعلى

المادتين هي : أرجو المساعدة في إختيا الأسهل والأفضل للإطلاع أنا تحصصي في البكالوريوس والماستر كيمياء

Polymer Synthesis (CHEM 5380) : Chemistry of the formation of high polymers, including kinetics, mechanisms and stereochemistry of step growth and additional polymerization. Recent advances in polymer synthesis. 
Polymer Physical Chemistry (CHEM 5381) : A molecular description of the fundamental physico-chemical aspects of polymer solutions and solids. Considers thermodynamics, statistics, dynamics and structure 
of polymer molecules.


----------



## _المهندسه _ (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا
على الموضوع الراااااااااااقي
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## h2so4 (18 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير اخي الكريم ويجعل ما كتبت في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابن عقيل محمد (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## ابن عقيل محمد (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## ابن عقيل محمد (5 أبريل 2010)

كيف حالكم بخير ان شاء الله


----------

